# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  новости россии онлайн  на 1-03-2019

## Vabdompuh

Президент России Владимир Путин удостоил сатирика Михаила Жванецкого орденом "За заслуги перед Отечеством" III степени. Соответствующий документ опубликован на портале правовой информации.  Отмечается, что Жванецкому присвоена награда "за большой вклад в развитие отечественной культуры и искусства, многолетнюю плодотворную деятельность". Кроме того, почетного звания "Заслуженный артист Российской Федерации" удостоена певица Ирина Понаровская.  В 2009 году Жванецкий стал кавалером ордена "За заслуги перед Отечеством" IV степени "за большой вклад в развитие литературы и эстрадного искусства". Также он обладатель почетного звания "Заслуженный деятель искусств Российской Федерации"(2001) и "Народный артист Украины" (1999).  В 2015 году Министерство культуры Украины включило Жванецкого в состав "белого списка" деятелей культуры, которым следует оказывать "максимальное содействие" в стране, в противовес списку лиц, которым запрещен въезд на территорию Украины.  В "белый список" также попали Андрей Макаревич, Лия Ахеджакова, Юрий Шевчук, Борис Акунин, Земфира, Вахтанг Кикабидзе, Михаил Ефремов, Арнольд Шварценеггер и другие деятели культуры, в разное время приветствовавшие Майдан на Украине.  Взять быстре онлайн займы на карту до 50000 рублей, можно у наших финансовых партнеров: http://dreamart.in.ua/forum/user/30485/http://mediaex.ru/forum/?PAGE_NAME=p...view&UID=32867http://www.soleanstour.ru/communicat...rum/user/7910/http://divenphoto.com/communication/forum/user/1221/http://rosreestr-forum.ru/communicat...m/user/149688/

----------

